# Sibling names to go with Phoebe



## Barbles

What do you reckon? Boys or girls names.

We are nowhere near choosing names yet as Im only 4 weeks:haha: but was bored in work and curious as to what other people would think and if there are any names I havent yet thought of.

So the name is Phoebe Megan

Thanks

:thumbup:


----------



## CeeCee2010

My friend has two daughters - the eldest is called Phoebe Mae and the youngest is called Ella Marie. Don't know if that helps just as soon as I saw your post it made me think of my friend :) X


----------



## CedarWood

Love Phoebe:flower:

Imogene

Isobel

Penelope

Martha

Maisie

For boys:

Thomas

Alec

Charlie

James


----------



## fairy_gem

Imogen
Freya
Scarlett
Lola
Darcy
Heidi
Leila
Liliah
Pippa
Saffron

Isaac
Elliott
Reuben
Seth
Elijah

x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Phoebe is the most gorgeous girls name ever :cloud9:

we have Phoebe Alexandra :angel:

and Alexander Matthew

i think Phoebe and Alexander go lovely together no name for their little brother yet though x


----------



## fairy_gem

Phoebe is actually on my shortlist, the other names i have are Ophelia, Samson and Oscar.

Any of those take your fancy?

x


----------



## mamamay

Phoebe was my chosen name for a girl, and I have chosen Leo for the boy I am having, if I ever have a girl I will still go for it, Leo and Phoebe, cute! xxx


----------



## SammieGrace

I like Phoebe, and I had a prof in school who had three kids. 
Two girls: Phoebe and Paige. 
One boy: Finn. 

I thought they went nicely together!


----------



## windswept

My friend has a Phoebe and a Zak - they are both lovely names (and lovely kids).


----------



## KiansMummy

A lady i worked with had 2 girls called Phoebe and Chloe. x


----------



## luvmyangel

Chandler or Monica


----------



## sinead28

Imogen
Heidi
Ruby
Lily
Sophie

Oliver
Joseph (although I did just realise these are out of 'Friends'!)
Ryan
Alexander
Elliot


----------



## RubyRainbows

I like some combos already suggested:

Phoebe & Paige
Phoebe & Chloe
Phoebe & Bailey
Phoebe & Charlotte

Phoebe & Finley
Phoebe & Charlie
Phoebe & Harley
Phoebe & Alfie


----------



## Bingers

My little girl is called Phoebe Elizabeth and although not having a second yet am interested to see what people suggest! Could be difficult as Phoebe was the only name we could agree on!


----------



## BeesBella

Piper, Prudence, Paige ? Lol sorry couldn't resist, have been watching Charmed all evening to keep me busy during TWW.

How about Nathan or Alek for a boy or Alexia for a girl ?


----------



## CandiceSj

I love Phoebe and Penelope! Starts with the same letter but totally different start sound.
I also like the idea of another name with PH in it or the letter O. Will allow the names to sound different but still "match" somehow. 

Some of these have been mentinned... I think we are all subconsciously doing the same thing: 

Ophelia
Daphne
Sophia
Philippa (Pippa)
Romy
Chloe
Nora

Boys: 
Philip
Christophe
Oliver
Loic
Logan
Theodore


----------



## RubyRainbows

Phoebe & Maggie


----------



## Barbles

Thanks for the suggestions.

My OH is called Ross so we get the Friends thing all the time lol.
I like Paige a lot (will anyone really remember the whole charmed thing? love the programme though) and we both do like Imogen and I love Ruby.
For boys I think Jacob is very high on our list (Pheebs would have been Jacob had she been a boy) and I love Elliot, Noah, Tyler but OH isnt so keen on them.

Keep them coming peeps xx


----------



## jazmin79

x-Rainbow-x said:


> Phoebe is the most gorgeous girls name ever :cloud9:
> 
> we have Phoebe Alexandra :angel:
> 
> and Alexander Matthew
> 
> i think Phoebe and Alexander go lovely together no name for their little brother yet though x


Oh how cool, I have an Alexander and a Phoebe too. Just googling to see what names would go nice for their currently baking little sibling ;)


----------

